# Leather-Digital Imprinting or Screen Printing?



## Kathleen (Aug 31, 2007)

What is the best method for transferring a logo (2 color) onto a leather binder or leather business card holder(screen printing or digital imprinting). Can heat transfer be done on these products and stay secured?

If it is heat transfer, is there a special paper for this?

Thank you again all who help me in my quest for new marketing products.
Warmest Regards,
Kathleen


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm curious myself. Just today I came across something that made reference to using a heat applied vinyl on leather. I didn't have time to take a good look, and now I don't remember where it was.

Has anybody done this?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Transfer Express Digi Prints if you are wanting the transfer pre-done.

If you want to make them yourself - you should consider the Versacamm with print/cut media designed for leather.


----------



## windwardapparel (Nov 28, 2007)

We are just investigating a new machine from Azon. It is a UVjet 1600 FB/R and it is basically a flatbed printer that will print on almost everything.
Check it out.


----------



## Piscopink (Sep 21, 2007)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Transfer Express Digi Prints if you are wanting the transfer pre-done.
> 
> If you want to make them yourself - you should consider the Versacamm with print/cut media designed for leather.


So this would work on a leather jacket? Will the transfer stick? The girl I spoke to at Transfer Express thought it would, but was not sure how the jacket would do with the 305 degree heat press.

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Im sure it would work on leather, The transfer companies have developed process'to make transfers work on many types of garments do to the demand for versatile apparel decoration. ..... JB


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

I will try one and let you al know soon


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

The transfere looks great. Allthough it seams to have tightened up the leather a bit but it is hard to tell. I used forever Ink Jet Dark Papper. Pressed at 370 degrees for 45 seconds.


----------



## Arlac (May 10, 2008)

Hello,

I recently took an experimentation t-shirt screenprinting class in New York and I tested two-color screenprinting on leather. It was a scrap of leather, but I was very satisfied with the results. 

The background screen actually covered quite a bit of ground. I covered it with six passes using Speedball Opaque White Pearlescent Paint with water based pigments added to acheive the colors, since it was black leather. I then used the second registered screen, six passes as well and then passed it through a flatbed dryer about four times to ensure that it was dry. I thought it came out very well considering that they print on canvas covered tables, we weren't using stops, and that the leather shrinks with the first printing slightly, so you have to make your smaller image larger then it normally would be to fill the space, if you get my meaning. I didn't mind the smaller image, it trapped some of the black leather. I love it! 

I love the way it feels, it still feels like lambskin, sorry, I forgot to mention it was lambskin. At the behest of my professor, I ran it through water, then rubbed it together to see if the print would run and it was fine. After showing her that, she suggested I give it a bird bath so to speak with a little water and soap, and still, it was just fine, though it felt weird on the back.

I've inlcluded a few pics. Index of /leather Unfortunately, I've been carrying it around in my bag everywhere so people can feel it, hence the wrinkles. I hope this helps.

Arlac


----------



## NOMEAUX CLOTHING (Jan 26, 2008)

Imprintables has a vinyl, Spectra Cut Plus, that is said can be used on leather. I just ordered some. Once it arrives i will post how it went.


----------



## Denshawn65 (Oct 11, 2008)

There is a new technology, literally out 3 months ago, from a company that has developed a new method for digitally printing on leather. Somehow it embeds the ink directly into the grains of the leather, rather than just "inkjet" printing on the surface, with photo-quality resolution. Supposedly, this new tech will "revolutionize" the leather industry, in regards to printed consumer products. Since this site here doesn't endorse products, please contact me and I will send you the direct link to the company, which is also the inventor of the technology. The person I spoke with recently said that "individual" orders (small quantity) will only be available through them for the next several months of 08-09. After that, you/we will need to go through various salespersons and vendors, and probably with a significant upcharge.
[email protected]
***


Kathleen said:


> What is the best method for transferring a logo (2 color) onto a leather binder or leather business card holder(screen printing or digital imprinting). Can heat transfer be done on these products and stay secured?
> 
> If it is heat transfer, is there a special paper for this?
> 
> ...


----------

